# Digital bubble counter schematic suggestion?



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi
I am setting up a switchable solenoid valve to accomodate my brand new Pin Point Ph controller. The AC current of the solenoid valve will be switchable between manual, Controller or off and there will be coresponding lights indicating which electrical source is used to run the valve and if controller keeps it on or off. There will be a red sea bubble counter (http://www.thatpetplace.com/images/p46499b.jpg) (by the way the bubble counter's color is much lighter than the one in the photo, transparent with just a bluish tint) just after the output of the solenoid I was thinking it will be a nice touch if I could install a infrared led with an infrared receiver on either side of the transparent bubble counter that could read the passing of the CO2 bubble and in this way get a reading through some cirquit of the bubbles per min. I am not sure color tint could effect the reading of the infrared receiver but I am quite sure it won't. There will be display where someone can see the bubbles per min. Any suggestions to as chematic? I am preety sure I can build one if a schematic is suggested.
Thanks to the electronics guys in advance.


----------

